# Got the official JB update for the Prime



## soldi3rxx (Feb 1, 2012)

Using Quadrant Standard on JB performance mode...Went to setting and check for update, said failed and was grayed out, I powered off my prime and turn it back on and the update started downloading by itself. Got no errors from that point on and currently on JB. Everything works fine. Located in CT (East Coast U.S)

Total: 3468
CPU: 11462
Mem: 2239
I/O: 1027
2D: 249
3D: 2365

Might not be good, IDK but thats what I got, I'm just happy to have the update


----------



## soldi3rxx (Feb 1, 2012)

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------

